# New to FF...



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi ... Just wanted to introduce myself on the site.  Am 41 and always thought I would be a mother...thought it would be through slightly more conventional and fun method tho!!  Had first appt at LWC last November and poked and prodded and tested regularly since then.  Had 3 unsuccessful IUIs and lots of stress in last year and have decided to move to IVF (given my age and lack of success so far)...

Am living/working in Dublin and travelling over to London for treatment as the waiting list here is too long and all donors are anonymous unless they can be shipped in... Single women seeking treatment here in Ireland is apparently increasing but dont see much evidence of it...maybe there are a few on this site?  Looking forward to catch up on all the info on this site..

Hope to link in with some of you as I get to know the site..

All the best
Shaz.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Sharon,

Welcome!

I'm at LWC and just got my BFP from a FET after 3x IUI, 2 fresh IVF...so I'm certainly familiar with the poking, prodding and testing  

Must be even more challenging fitting it around travel from Dublin. I come up to London from Hampshire which is a 4 hour round trip door to door, and that's more than enough!

I think Orchid is from Ireland - she had her tx in Czech Republic and is now pregnant with twins! She posts mainly on the bumps and babes board so maybe pop in over there and say hello

We have a thread for girls having IVF, so check that out, or just feel free to jump in anywhere really - we're pretty friendly (apart from towards Guardian journalists! - check out the thread re yesterday's article in the Guardian newspaper!!)

Wishing you all the very best with your upcoming IVF, 
Suitcase 
x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Shaz,
Welcome to our board. There is also a newish thread on the board for new people...check it out.

Muddy


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi sharon - welcome to the madness!!!
R x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Shaz xxxxx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hello Shaz

Welcome to our lovely group.  Look forward to sharing your journey!

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Sharon and welcome to our group   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Sharon,

Welcome!
x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Sharon & welcome to our world!
I can certainly relate to where you're at - hope we can be of some support.

Take care
Dottie
xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Shaz - Welcome to our threads !

Some1

xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Sharon

Welcome to FF. Wow travelling back and forth from Dublin sounds tiring but fingers crossed it will be worth it in the end.  When are you planning to start IVF?

Wishing you all the best in your ttc journey.  

Sima x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for warm welcomes...I've been dipping in and out of the site (when it doesnt crash on me)..It may be teething problems with my broadband or maybe its common on the site?  Heres hoping this message isnt eaten.

I've been trying to weigh up whether to go ahead this month with IVF.  I feel under the pressure of time and need to take annual leave reasonably soon before things get crazy at work... I feel as if i have been ttc constantly for the last year... only 3 attempts though but some months of tests and waiting and abandoned cycles and house move.. think i am also getting stronger pms symptoms with all this messing about with my hormones so a lot crankier than usual...or maybe its accumulated stress?.. When I took clomid it gave me a real feel good factor (not Puregon though) but at this stage whatever works for me ...

I finish the pill tomorrow and will then have a scan on day 2/3 to see how things go from there...may also try to check out the possibility of acupuncture but not sure my budget will stand it.  I tried it years ago for a neck problem I had and it didnt work for that...Gardening might be the answer.  I've found that I'm seriously nesting since the house move and am planting bulbs and weeding and getting things prepared for spring...I'm enjoying having a garden for the first time...am wondering if the drugs have affected my brain a bit?...

Shaz


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Shaz

welcome to the site, you are in very safe hands here and will get all the help and support you need.  I know I have.

Good luck with your treatment

Chowy


----------

